# mk2 vr6 swap cost



## Juelz (Mar 11, 2006)

how much did you guys pay for a good vr swap into your mk2 gti's


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: mk2 vr6 swap cost (Juelz)*

Depends if you do the work yourself and how good you are in getting parts. Most people will say get a donor. But you'll be surprised how much stuff you can get cheap in the classifieds. My friend built one for about $2000-2500.


----------



## 2.0-16v-scirocco (Nov 21, 2002)

if your paying someone expect to pay around 5000 for one installed


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (2.0-16v-scirocco)*

the most recent swap i did was for 4000 and it included the swap, timing chains , main seals replaced , and a new clutch. the owner bought a complete exhaust and suspension overhaul. but if u do the work its way less money, especailly if u get a donor , u can part it to make some cash back.


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

all depends on how crazy you get. I have some serious money into it. Put a lot of new parts into it to freshen up the 22 year old car. Had the head redone and timing chains and seals. New brakes all around, rad, heater box, clutch, axles, motor mounts, 16 trim, 16v arches, side skirts, carpet, hood, hatch, fenders, and etc..... I wanted to make sure the swap looked good and everything worked.


----------



## whitevr61985 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (fatdubs fatman)*

HOW MUCH IF I HAVE THE MOTOR TRANS EVERYTHING BUT THE FRAME AND EXTRA BRAKETS FOR IT TO GO IN A A2 I HAVE SOME BODY TO DO IT TO HOW MUCH FOR THE EXTRA PARTS I NEED DO YOU GUYS THINK???


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (whitevr61985)*

you can pick up subframes on ebay for like 90-200 bucks shipped..


----------



## KEEPitSIMPLE (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*

full swap plus car was $700 then throw in a vf stage 2 and total cost came to $3200 not including some odds and ends. not normal but i ran into some good deals. right place right time


----------

